# twins sign olando hudson



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i think its a good signing. Punto might be outta a job


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

What a great addition to the infield, very good # 2 hitter,very good player overall, Punto I believe will go back to his utility role, he's a good fielder, but not much with the bat, this year is looking good if the pitching holds up,,,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Shortly after the World Series, the Twins acquired shortstop JJ Hardy for outfielder Carlos Gomez.

The Twins released Bobby Keppel and upgraded to Clay Condrey.

The Twins signed Carl Pavano.

The Twins put an intimidating pinch-hitting bat on their bench with the addition of DH/PH Jim Thome.

The Twins will fill their need for a Number Two hitter with the addition of Orlando Hudson.

The Twins will most likely agree to a long-term contract extension with Joe Mauer.

The Twins have increased their payroll from less than $70 million in 2009 to potentially more than $95 million in 2010.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think this is a great signing for the Twins. Hopefully with all these new players the chemistry stays the same.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

_Prior to signing Hudson, the Twins appeared set to have Nick Punto, Alexi Casilla and Matt Tolbert battle for the second-base job in Spring Training. But now the Twins can slot Hudson at second and use both Punto and Brendan Harris as options at third base. Over the years, Punto has had some of his most productive seasons while filling a super-utility role, and the Twins could be hoping that's the case again in 2010. _



> Punto might be outta a job


Cassilla, but I hear he is playing well right now down in the Dominican or somewhere, he will be on the back burner and a good fill in in case of injury.

This is a huge pick up, It's all pitching now.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I gotta say too that I'm really liking the Twins' approach here. The addition of Thome and Hudson are statement makers not just to the central div. but to Joe Mauer as well. Showing a marque player like this who has yet to sign that the club is making the effort to get to the next level and that they're serious about winning will only add to the incentive for Joe to commit to the organization and their direction, something that guys like Santana and Hunter raised their chins at in the past. Man I can't wait till opening day!
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I believe that Punto still has a job. Late inning defensive or bunting situation pinch hitter that can be inserted anywhere in the infield. Nice to have a guy on the bench that can bunt as well as a guy that can hit the bomb.

IF, if the Twins get Mauer signed this could be large. As Ken eluded to in the Thome topic, another dangerous lefty off the bench or in the game, and adding Hudson will for sure mean that Morneau will see more good pitches. Hudson is another great addition from a large market team that can help get over the Yankee hump. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I am really looking forward to getting down there and seeing the new Target Field. :beer: :beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would be looking more forward to it if it had a retractable roof.

Speaking of which, I have heard that it is designed for one to be added at a later date, and I have heard that that is not true. Does anyone know for sure?


----------

